# Need verification from other Uber drivers....is this true?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

uberlover said:


> Uber's critical response agent told me any rating 3 or below from either driver or rider permanently blocks pairing of each other.


Is this true? Does Uber not give you pax again that you have rated 3* or under? As of July of last year, this was not true.

If this is true, did Uber notify the drivers in any shape or form that they were changing this so that you were aware of it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know. It would be nice if any rider who gave less than 5 stars would not be connected to the same driver again.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

In my experience of the past week, it's not true in my market. Gave someone a 1 star and received a request from them 2 hours later.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Beur said:


> In my experience of the past week, it's not true in my market. Gave someone a 1 star and received a request from them 2 hours later.


Did you pick them up again?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Did you pick them up again?


Nope as soon as I saw the name I cancelled.


----------



## Ecity (Oct 23, 2015)

About a year ago I once had an incident with a crazy rider, ended up dropping her off at the nearest precinct while she's on the phone with 911 screaming that she's being kidnapped by the Uber driver lol. Contacted Uber to report the incident then asked to never be matched with that rider again. Their response was they don't have any mechanism in place for that at the moment. The best option is to cancel when I see her or her name.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ecity said:


> About a year ago I once had an incident with a crazy rider, ended up dropping her off at the nearest precinct while she's on the phone with 911 screaming that she's being kidnapped by the Uber driver lol. Contacted Uber to report the incident then asked to never be matched with that rider again. Their response was they don't have any mechanism in place for that at the moment. The best option is to cancel when I see her or her name.


I am pretty sure thats changed. When ever I report a rider the email ends with "You will never be paired with this passenger again"


----------

